
What Happens When the Surveillance State Becomes an Affordable Gadget? - robgering
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-10/what-happens-when-the-surveillance-state-becomes-an-affordable-gadget
======
dsmithatx
This story is about Stingray devices or IMSI catchers. I started noticing I
was unable to get 3G/4G on my phone and my coworkers seemed to know my
business. At first I thought my phone was hacked. I got a new phone and was
careful to not let it out of my sight yet still noticed the oddness.

I ended up downloading apps that tell you the Cell Tower ID you are attached
to. Signal finding software to help find good places for signals. I quickly
noticed at work and home the Tower ID was along the lines of 000000. I showed
someone I was suspicious of and it all went away. Basically they were trying
to make me think I was crazy and anyone I know. With pictures and proof I
started turning the tables and got my life back.

The point is this story is not just theory. If you might be in this situation
the apps name is Network Signal Info.

------
bobby_9x
I actually can't wait.

As soon as I can, I'm going to wear a body camera at all times and record all
footage. Why? Privacy doesn't matter anymore and in this day and age, it
becomes one word against another.

People are so eager to jump to social media to destroy a person's life and
livelihood, it will almost become a necessary form of social insurance.

